# Daten-Partition angeblich nicht formatiert / unbekanntes Dateisystem



## DirtyLizard (4. August 2009)

Nabend zusammen, hab ein kleines Problem mit der Datenpartitionn auf meinem Notebook. Diese hat bisher ihren Dienst tadellos (hauptsächlich unter Ubuntu Linux) verrichtet. In der Partitionstabelle kam direkt nach dieser Partition unpartitionierter Bereich von vernachlässigbarer Größe und eine Linuxpartition. Letztere hab ich gelöscht und aus ihr zusammen mit dem unpartitionierten Bereich eine neue Partition gemacht. Soweit so gut, seitdem ist die Datenpartition quasi futsch. Vista möchte die Partition formatieren damit sie bunutzt werden kann. Unter Ubuntu wird die Partition sogar als NTFS erkannt, aber kann nicht eingebunden werden, da angeblich das Dateisystem nicht angegeben ist (wobei eigtl alles erkannt wird wie es sollte).

Was kann da passiert sein und was kann ich tun, um an die ca 70 GB auf der Platte ranzukommen? Da ist so quasi alles drauf, was mir an Daten wichtig ist. Vorhandene Backups dieser Daten sind leider teils etwas veraltet.

Ich hab das mal so allgemein geschrieben, da es kein Linux- oder Windowsproblem ist, sondern, wenn überhaupt, mit beiden lösbar sein sollte.

Ich hatte überlegt, die Platte zu formatieren und die Daten danach mittels einem Programm, das mir hier vllt jemand empfehlen kann wiederherzustellen... Lieber wäre mir aber ein Weg, mit dem man die Partition einfach wieder nutzen kann.

Ich bin gespannt auf Ideen!


Gute Nacht

Lizard


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2009)

DirtyLizard am 04.08.2009 04:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte überlegt, die Platte zu formatieren und die Daten danach mittels einem Programm, das mir hier vllt jemand empfehlen kann wiederherzustellen...


Ähem... formatieren löscht die Daten und macht das Wiederherstellen um einen Schritt schwerer.
Bisher sind sie hingegen (hoffentlich) noch nicht physikalisch gelöscht.

Es gibt diverse Live CD/DVDs, mit denen du evtl. an die Daten kommst.
Live CD/DVDs sind Datenträger, auf denen ein komplettes rudimentäres Betriebssystem ist, das direkt von der CD/DVD läuft.

Und dabei gibt es meist diverse System- und Datenrettungstools.
Schau mal, ob du irgndwo ein Image für die Live CD von PC Professional findest.


----------



## DirtyLizard (4. August 2009)

Worrel am 04.08.2009 06:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem... formatieren löscht die Daten und macht das Wiederherstellen um einen Schritt schwerer.
> Bisher sind sie hingegen (hoffentlich) noch nicht physikalisch gelöscht.
> 
> Es gibt diverse Live CD/DVDs, mit denen du evtl. an die Daten kommst.
> ...



Ich weiss was eine Live CD ist, schließlich bin ich Ubuntu-User und einstmals waren hier auch Debian und openSUSE installiert 

Danke, ich werd mal nach der PC Professional schauen was die so haben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

DirtyLizard am 04.08.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 04.08.2009 06:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn alles nix hilft, dann formtier die platte, und zwar schnellformatieren. da können zwar datenfragmente verloren gehen, aber an sich werden da keine daten gelöscht, sondern sie werden nur "unter den teppich gekehrt" und deren platz als angeblich leer klassifiziert. erst wenn wirklich neue daten an die gleiche stelle kopiert werden, sind die daten weg.

kannst zB dieses tool zum recovern versuchen: http://www.heise.de/software/download/datarecovery/50034


----------



## Onlinestate (4. August 2009)

Versuch mal mit Testdisk die Partitionstabelle zu reparieren.


----------



## Achzo (4. August 2009)

http://www.runtime.org/german/index.html

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Sache mit Linux liegt, aber das Programm stellt sogar Dateien wieder her (bzw. kopiert sie), welche auf defekten aber noch im Bootmenü auftauchenden Festplatten liegen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (5. August 2009)

Onlinestate am 04.08.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal mit Testdisk die Partitionstabelle zu reparieren.



Besten Dank! 

Es hat wunderbar mit Testdisk funktioniert. Die Partition wird wieder erkannt und alles ist wieder da


----------

